

Creating mockups using Balsamiq and Flairbuilder, a review  - dror
http://www.6zap.com/blog/?p=186
Comparing Balsamiq and Flairbuilder two tools that let you create mockups/wireframes to outline a user interface.
======
jawngee
They both kind of suck.

It's unfortunate that one of the best products for this category, Axure, is
Windows only. It's incredibly unfortunate.

At massify, we've gone through 4 or 5 of these tools and because Axure is so
good, we put up with running it in Parallels or VMWare Fusion. We're always
keeping an eye out, but have yet to find anything better.

Here's our beef with Balsamiq:

* SLOW. PAINFULLY SLOW. * Can't model interaction * Can't model state * Can't model multiple pages and link between them

Fundamentals really. I guess if you're designing a dialog, fine, but if you
want a clickable prototype, forget it.

